Ask HN: How did you choose your current career? - jet_fuel
======
pwason
I didn't. I have a B.A. Humanities degree, and a week after graduating I saw a
small ad in a local newspaper for a Computer Operator. I've been working in IT
and Software Development for over 40 years. Luckily, those things are my
hobbies :)

